# hello from Arkansas



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas, love me some Arabians!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he is very beautiful. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Nice horse!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello fellow hillbilly!
We are few and far between, welcome to the forum! I see you are ozarkmama, are you around that area?
Very nice looking boy!
Welcome!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

welcome from Missouri. Was Ru the baby from Hardin Acres? if so I am so glad he got a good home!


----------



## Carp (Jun 1, 2012)

Also a welcome from SW Missouri. Great looking horse


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome BACK!!! 

Lovely yearling.. Arabs are so gorgeous. What are your plans for him?


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

eclipseranch said:


> welcome from Missouri. Was Ru the baby from Hardin Acres? if so I am so glad he got a good home!


Yep, that's my baby. So worth the 4+ hour drive. He will be quite spoiled at my house.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome BACK!!!
> 
> Lovely yearling.. Arabs are so gorgeous. What are your plans for him?


My plans are to love him and spoil him. LOL. He will be a riding horse and I may show him locally when my daughter shows her arab gelding.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats on your beautiful new horse. Don't know how much sun you get there, but my Arab had a sunburn on his nose this year (pink skin) & that had not happened before-(So Cal) so just something to watch out for.Also if you're going to put on sunscreen or something-get him used to it while he's little-my guy didn't like the smell & acted like I was trying to poisen him or something. Hope you keep us posted & more pics are always welcome.


----------



## smokeslastspot (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome! I'm from central Arkansas.


----------



## SHINE LIMITED (Jun 10, 2012)

So cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

